# Natural gas versus Geothermal.



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Looking at homes/houses today. The divide line between geothermal and natural gas is literally east and west of our main street in town. I would think geothermal would be cheaper but my wife says its more expensive. Anyone experience both? Thanks.


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

If the building insulation is made, and you don' need to pay for these stuff, Geothermal is cheaper. 

Natural gas is not so expensive in Turkey, preferable.


----------

